# Just got a Klose 20x42!!



## jcwelchfl (Dec 22, 2011)

So I have been looking for an offset smoker to give my Egg some company....

Yesterday on Craigslist a guy posted a ~5 year old used 20x42 Klose smoker for $450, with ball valve and charcoal basket upgrades. I jumped all over it and drove 2 hours to get it, UHaul trailer and all.  Looking at it closer when I got there, it definitely needed some TLC - good amount of rust on the firebox, caked ashes in the firebox and the smoke chamber (I guess he was using the smoker area as a grill too), and the grates also have a lot of rust on them.  But I figured that's easy enough to handle with some elbow grease, grinder, sandpaper and paint.

So I went ahead and pulled the trigger, strapped the thing into the UHaul trailer (wow is it heavy) and brought it home.  So I have a Klose smoker!!

Now....Checking it out tonight, there is an issue that I'm very concerned with.  The smoker chamber door will barely open - requires some MAJOR effort, and then the same force to close it.  Without that it just stays frozen where you leave it.  Seems like the hinges are frozen, probably some rust in there although I can't see any.  The same issue also applies to the firebox lid - it is tough to open and close.

My bigger concern is - I cannot get the smoker door or the firebox lid to close completely as a result of the frozen hinges.  The smoker door almost seems warped, but it may just be the frozen hinges are keeping it from closing nicely.  There is about a 1/2 inch gap between the bottom of the door and the smoker chamber.  The firebox lid also stops about 1/2 inch from closing fully.

Any tips here?  How can I get these hinges freed up?  With the design of this Klose, it doesn't look like I can get the hinges off. Worse, is it possible the door was warped if he was grilling in the main smoking chamber?

I can't wait to get this thing up and running, just very concerned about how to fix this.  I will post some pics for you guys tomorrow but any input in the meantime?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm? Sounds like you need to de-rust the hinges, and use that elbow grewsa you mentioned to get her going well. Send some shot of her and I (or we) can help you better.

I have a large Tejas unit that is a knockoff of a Klose and am familiar with the unit.:








I have a cabinet on this one but is a 20X40 like yours.

Now, I am a stick burner and can and would be honored to help.

Stan      aka      oldschoolbbq


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2011)

Spray the hinges and other parts that need loosening with  "Aero-Kroil" they will loosen... then mineral oil should keep them moving...  If they still are "tight after a week or so, put a straight edge on the hinges and see which way they are out of alignment.... Make sure.... real sure... then comes the big hammer to put stuff back where it belongs... a small hammer just screws stuff up... hit it hard once, and it is done... Dave

Stuff can always be moved and rewelded for a few bucks... no problem... steel is fun to work with...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking forward to the photo's.


----------



## jcwelchfl (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Dave that helps - will give that a try.

Here are some photos of the rig (still on the trailer, not looking forward to getting this down) :)  As you can see the rust is really not bad at all on the outside, some sanding should take care of it.  The inside is in a little worse shape, as are the grates and charcoal basket.

You can see how the door isn't sitting flush at the bottom compared to the top in a couple of the pics, as well as the firebox lid.  This is after pushing both of those down with just about all my body weight.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2011)

I have hinges just like your's on the ramp on my trailer

The idiots who manufactured the trailer could have easily installed "Grease Zircs", but did not.  I drilled a hole in each hinge, squirted them full of anti rust lube, installed zircs and then pumped them full of grease.

I don't thing you need grease zircs, but drilling a hole will insure you can get lube inside the hinge.

For $450 you got a great deal!

Todd


----------



## sprky (Dec 23, 2011)

If the oil trick does not work on your hinges heat them up with a LPG torch. If you don't want to use heat on them, get your self a product called "Rust Buster" comes in a 4 oz bottle with a zoom spout.  It's the best I have found for breaking loose rust


----------



## jcwelchfl (Dec 23, 2011)

Well after a long day of work today, things are looking much better!

Found some penetrating rust dissolver at Home Depot - not the brands suggested above, but similar.  After multiple applications over the course of the day, the hinges are working very well and the lid is staying closed.  Didn't have to drill the hinges, so I'm happy about that :)

There was a significant amount of rust - much more than I thought - on the inside of the smoker chamber and firebox.  Underneath the firebox on the outside is really bad.  Sad to see such a nice smoker that wasn't taken care of.  

Lots of TLC today, wire grinder, sandpaper, wire brush and rust remover, all things I've read about on this forum from people restoring smokers.  I will probably need to apply a primer and high heat paint to the firebox as I wasn't able to get all the rust down to the bare metal, but it's pretty good.  I then oiled up the insides and grates, and have been running an oak fire for the last couple hours.  Sprayed it just a bit ago to steam it, and am now locking it down for another hour or two of extra smoke.  Hopefully this will get it in good shape!

One negative thing - found out the thermometer is toast, running about 60-70 degrees under actual.  Oh well easy enough to replace.

I am a little surprised at how much the temp varies from the firebox end to the far end - far end is almost not even hot enough to cook on?  Oh well, I'll get it mastered soon enough.

I will share some pics after I get it up and running and share some Q!

Thanks to all for the quick inputs today.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on the Klose, I'm sure with fabricators and handymen around here to help you out, you'll have that baby going in no time. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe with such a big temperature variance you can modify the cooker a bit with some tuning plates. I can understand you wanting to keep it original though. Also I believe TelTru is a good company for their pit thermometers.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

There are about 30 of us sitting here Drooling over the fact that you found this smoker and we didn't. Great steal of a deal for sure. New Job.


----------



## klosebbqsis (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey! Welcome to the Klose Family!! I am the production supervisor and one of the sales/customer service reps for Klose BBQ Pits. I would be happy to help you. All of these posts have been good advice but I would rather speak to you by phone when it would be convenient for you. There are a few tip and tricks about re-seating the doors. I can also provide you with a new owners guide and some recipes to get started. My name is Dana and I am Dave Klose's sister, you can call anytime to the factory floor and ask for me 1-800-487-7487 and we can help or give you advice on whatever you need.

Again, welcome to the family!!

Dana Harlow 

Klose BBQ Pits

Houston, Texas

800-487-7487

713-686-8720


----------



## mossymo (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice, your going to love it; congrats!


----------



## raymo76 (Jan 12, 2012)

How about that for service, help straight from the source.


Klosebbqsis said:


> Hey! Welcome to the Klose Family!! I am the production supervisor and one of the sales/customer service reps for Klose BBQ Pits. I would be happy to help you. All of these posts have been good advice but I would rather speak to you by phone when it would be convenient for you. There are a few tip and tricks about re-seating the doors. I can also provide you with a new owners guide and some recipes to get started. My name is Dana and I am Dave Klose's sister, you can call anytime to the factory floor and ask for me 1-800-487-7487 and we can help or give you advice on whatever you need.
> 
> Again, welcome to the family!!
> 
> ...


----------



## wingzofsteel (Mar 30, 2012)

I might have to buy a Klose just to get that kind of customer service!


----------



## mauidogg (Aug 18, 2013)

I too am surprised at Dana posting here. I'm on here try'n to find a smoker worthy of the Klose. Looking for reviews of all smokers. I want their Ultimate Catering Rig. Maui needs good smoked meat. I need a smoker that can get the job done right. It's a pretty penny tho, I say it's worth it.


----------



## mauidogg (Aug 18, 2013)

And I'm humbled to be a part of any group that is committed to the low-n-slow way of life. Born to Smoke


----------

